# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Is the Right Racist?

## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I think they are. All of them. The entire right wing, racist. You know how I know? I met a few Republican racists. Clearly, that means the right is racist. There's just no way around it. If you are part of THE RIGHT, you are a racist.

----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

who brought up the topic of race?  you?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> who brought up the topic of race?  you?


Nope. A random Republican I met once years ago did. That made it clear that all right-wingers are racists.

----------


## Guest

Yes, I hear you...I hear you, but they only do that because Obama and the brigade are in charge and acting like lunatics, so you and others to the left end of the scale catch shit for it.

Me?  I'm a contrarian, as you know.  Left/Right...what's it matter when they act the same in office?  Power grabbing, granny shifting, double-clutching, statist embedding...super cereal...it's pretty frustrating.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-14-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

are all leftists trolls?  I think so.  Know why?   You post here.   That's how i know.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> are all leftists trolls?  I think so.  Know why?   You post here.   That's how i know.


At least I'm not a racist!

----------


## DDave

Okay . . . I'm waiting for your post where you explain that you were using this to illustrate an example of people painting with a broad brush.  :Dontknow: 

Hopefully it will come soon.

You _seem_ much smarter (to me anyway) than this thread would indicate.

Hopefully you won't prove me wrong in that regard.

----------

kk8 (02-15-2013)

----------


## garyo

TRAT, is this a bait thread?

----------


## Guest

> Okay . . . I'm waiting for your post where you explain that you were using this to illustrate an example of people painting with a broad brush. 
> 
> Hopefully it will come soon.
> 
> You _seem_ much smarter (to me anyway) than this thread would indicate.
> 
> Hopefully you won't prove me wrong in that regard.


Of course that was the point of this thread.  Look at the other thread titles and see why he's a little miffed, what being a lefty and all.

----------


## The XL

> At least I'm not a racist!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-14-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

The left has traditionally painted the right with it's own (the left's) failings.  You're a big believer in Evolution right?    Do you realize that Darwin was a huge racist?    He's one of your messiahs.  As is Margaret Sanger...another racist with no qualms for murdering the unborn of inferiors.

----------

kk8 (02-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The left has traditionally painted the right with it's own (the left's) failings.  You're a big believer in Evolution right?    Do you realize that Darwin was a huge racist?    He's one of your messiahs.  As is Margaret Sanger...another racist with no qualms for murdering the unborn of inferiors.


Thank you for proving my point  :Smile:

----------


## Guest



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------

PropagandaMachine (02-15-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-14-2013),The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> 


ROFL, holy fuck, that does it Rina.  You owe me another ice coffee and maybe a computer.  

That was the biggest lulz I got in a while

----------


## The XL

I'm saving this gif and am gonna bust it out in a few months, claiming it as my own.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm saving this gif and am gonna bust it out in a few months, claiming it as my own.


What gif?

----------


## The XL

Pic I mean.  The opposite day one.

----------


## Guest

> ROFL, holy fuck, that does it Rina.  You owe me another ice coffee and maybe a computer.  
> 
> That was the biggest lulz I got in a while


Always happy to please.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Calypso Jones

The left is so full of crap.

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

Am I racist yet?  See how liberating life can be when you don't give a shit?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Always happy to please.


Susie Q!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Am I racist yet?  See how liberating life can be when you don't give a shit?


As long as you keep posting these  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-14-2013),The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> 


lol

----------


## The XL

Lmao you're killing me here Rina.

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## The XL



----------


## Guest



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


Yisrael Campbell! He's hilarious!

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The left is so full of crap.


Proving my point. Again.  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Guest

Oh, I forgot teh ghez...

----------


## The XL



----------



----------


## The XL

> 


LOL you're on fire tonight.

----------



----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## The XL



----------



----------


## Guest

This one kills two groups with one stone:

----------

Agravan (02-14-2013),The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

Successful thread hijacking is successful.

----------



----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

Rina has usurped the title of lulz king from me.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

Like...why do people care if strangers think they're racist anyway?

----------


## The XL

> Like...why do people care if strangers think they're racist anyway?


Beats me.  I don't really give a fuck about what someone I don't know thinks of me.  I don't see why anyone else should, either.

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> The left is so full of crap.


Justify it. Because if not you are only throwing stones on your own roof.

----------


## usfan

Great pics & jokes, Rina..  You do have a lot of time on your hands, don't you?   :Smile: 

But to not ignore the OP, good point.  Broad brushes do not paint good detail.

----------


## kk8

> Thank you for proving my point


That proved what, exactly?  You certainly are baiting here, the question is why?  Do you want to have an intellectual discussion about race?  No?  That much is obvious.  

Btw...what Calypso said happens to be true, can't handle it?  Instead of either proving him wrong, or if you didn't know these facts...asking how Calypso reached his conclusion...you instead post more nonsense to your idiotic thread.  Good job, I thought you were better than this.

So let's see, Darwin referred to blacks as...savages, inferior people, the least desirable people.

Sanger referred to black, yellow, and whites of the South as...unfit, irresponsible, reckless, a menace, shiftless, ignorant, worthless

Now, will you refute these claims?  Or make another baseless claim against me as you have against Calypso?

----------

Coolwalker (02-15-2013)

----------


## Guest

> That proved what, exactly?  You certainly are baiting here, the question is why?  Do you want to have an intellectual discussion about race?  No?  That much is obvious.  
> 
> Btw...what Calypso said happens to be true, can't handle it?  Instead of either proving him wrong, or if you didn't know these facts...asking how Calypso reached his conclusion...you instead post more nonsense to your idiotic thread.  Good job, I thought you were better than this.
> 
> So let's see, Darwin referred to blacks as...savages, inferior people, the least desirable people.
> 
> Sanger referred to black, yellow, and whites of the South as...unfit, irresponsible, reckless, a menace, shiftless, ignorant, worthless
> 
> Now, will you refute these claims?  Or make another baseless claim against me as you have against Calypso?


 @kk8,

this thread was a troll to make conservatives see that their liberal troll threads are unfair to people like him.  He used a generalization that he doesn't actually believe to make a point.

That was missed by everyone but me, apparently.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I think they are. All of them. The entire right wing, racist. You know how I know? I met a few Republican racists. Clearly, that means the right is racist. There's just no way around it. If you are part of THE RIGHT, you are a racist.


An excellent post highlighting the mindset of some over generalizing people. The sarcasm had just the right touch.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That proved what, exactly?


My point is that generalizations were stupid and only piss people off, preventing rational and intelligent discussion. I actually had you and Calypso in mind when I posted it. I knew she'd be the first person to respond and I knew both of you would eloquently illustrate my point. Observe:




> So let's see, Darwin referred to blacks as...savages, inferior people, the least desirable people.
> 
> Sanger referred to black, yellow, and whites of the South as...unfit, irresponsible, reckless, a menace, shiftless, ignorant, worthless
> 
> Now, will you refute these claims?  Or make another baseless claim against me as you have against Calypso?


I'm aware that Sanger and Darwin said those things. Now, why should I care, @kk8?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @kk8,
> 
> this thread was a troll to make conservatives see that their liberal troll threads are unfair to people like him.  He used a generalization that he doesn't actually believe to make a point.
> 
> That was missed by everyone but me, apparently.


No, usfan and some others also picked up on it. So far, @Coolwalker, @Calypso Jones, and @kk8 are the only ones that thought I was being serious, which ironically also goes to prove my point. They retaliate to Democratic claims that they are racists by calling Democrats/leftists the real racists. This thread was just confirmation bias in action for them.

----------


## Coolwalker

Interesting to see you admit to being a Baiter.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Interesting to see you admit to being a Baiter.


Baiting? Hardly. I'm illustrating a point. The only person making you prove it is you.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Baiting? Hardly. I'm illustrating a point. The only person making you prove it is you.


No, you are wrong. That is baiting unless you seriously wanted an answer. After reading and observing how you sideswipe people, I see your true motive. You are a horn-tooter.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> No, you are wrong. That is baiting unless you seriously wanted an answer. After reading and observing how you sideswipe people, I see your true motive. You are a horn-tooter.


For what it's worth, I also knew before posting this that you wouldn't learn a damn thing from it. It's a pity.

You know, the only people here that really have a problem with me are you, Calypso, and kk8. Perhapsit would   be a good time for a little inward reflection to find out why it's just the three of you.

----------


## usfan

> Interesting to see you admit to being a Baiter.


No doubt.  Thinker is the Master Baiter..   :Headbang: 

I did not see any subtlety in his post.. if it was a trap, it was open & obvious.  The point is well taken.. broad brushes do not paint detail well.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-15-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> For what it's worth, I also knew before posting this that you wouldn't learn a damn thing from it. It's a pity.
> 
> You know, the only people here that really have a problem with me are you, Calypso, and kk8. Perhapsit would   be a good time for a little inward reflection to find out why it's just the three of you.


Oh I believe there are quite a few more that find you...interesting. But while you look at yourself in the mirror with those rose colored glasses, all _you_ see is genius. I only wear reading glasses, and they are clear.

----------


## Guest

*walks in, looks around, sees everyone angry again, throws the race card down, walks out*

----------

The XL (02-15-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

> *walks in, looks around, sees everyone angry again, throws the race card down, walks out*


LOL. Zipperhead is what we used to call the tank boys here in Canada, with numerous origins as too why. This is most likely the real source, from WWI tank crew helmet.

chainmaillehelmet_large.jpg

----------


## Calypso Jones

> No, usfan and some others also picked up on it. So far, @Coolwalker, @Calypso Jones, and @kk8 are the only ones that thought I was being serious, which ironically also goes to prove my point. They retaliate to Democratic claims that they are racists by calling Democrats/leftists the real racists. This thread was just confirmation bias in action for them.


typical lefty.  YOU think you are baiting people to admit what you want to put in their  mouths.   Go back clueless and ready my first two posts to you.

----------

Coolwalker (02-15-2013)

----------


## Guest

> *typical lefty*.  YOU think you are baiting people to admit what you want to put in their  mouths.   Go back clueless and ready my first two posts to you.


Gurrrl, do you mean to be ironic?   :Big Grin:

----------

kilgram (02-15-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @kk8,
> 
> this thread was a troll to make conservatives see that their liberal troll threads are unfair to people like him. He used a generalization that he doesn't actually believe to make a point.
> 
> That was missed by everyone but me, apparently.


no rina.  iT WAS NOT missed.  His tactics are too well known.  You can go back to read my first two responses to t-RAT.     He's not as slick as he thinks he is.  He's not as smart as you think he is.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> typical lefty.


Lol, this is better than I thought it would be. I better go make some popcorn.

----------

kilgram (02-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> no rina.  iT WAS NOT missed.  His tactics are too well known.  You can go back to read my first two responses to t-RAT.     He's not as slick as he thinks he is.  He's not as smart as you think he is.


It's really hard for me to take this seriously when you keep repeatedly falling into an open and obvious trap that wasn't even really a trap. I deliberately laced every word with sarcasm to make it obvious, but you keep falling into it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh I believe there are quite a few more that find you...interesting. But while you look at yourself in the mirror with those rose colored glasses, all _you_ see is genius. I only wear reading glasses, and they are clear.


Obviously not, because you missed the obvious sarcasm of the OP. It's not baiting, because I made my point obvious from the start. You can't get mad at me just because you fell into a trap that doesn't even exist.

----------


## Coolwalker

You can believe what you wish; I remain steadfast in _my_ belief that you _are_ a baiter and that you _feel_ superior to everyone. Your smugness is a smokescreen.

----------


## patrickt

When policies are racist, when laws are racist, when programs are racist, those promoting them are racist. It has nothing to do with "meeting a few leiberal racist".

----------


## PropagandaMachine

I really wish people would calm the fuck down with this shit.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You can believe what you wish; I remain steadfast in _my_ belief that you _are_ a baiter and that you _feel_ superior to everyone. Your smugness is a smokescreen.


Not smugness. Confidence. Unlike you, I'm not afraid to defend the things I say.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Not smugness. Confidence. Unlike you, I'm not afraid to defend the things I say.


no matter how stupid and nonsensical those 'things' might be.    you deserve an award.

----------


## Guest

> I really wish people would calm the fuck down with this shit.


Yes, you came at a bad time.  This troll thread to make people realize how ugly everything is didn't work out quite so well.   :Frown: 

Did I mention I've been drinking?  This could get fun.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The left has traditionally painted the right with it's own (the left's) failings.  You're a big believer in Evolution right?    Do you realize that Darwin was a huge racist?    He's one of your messiahs.  As is Margaret Sanger...another racist with no qualms for murdering the unborn of inferiors.


Darwin was big time. Well I lean right so I must be.

----------


## Guest

This thread is a perfect example of everyone seeing/reading what they want to read.  I posted a shitload of racial memes to grab attention and no one commented.  It was, at first, about "liberals" being racists in response, then it was about TRAT being a smug basterd.

People see what they want to see, ignore what they want to ignore and I'm afraid that is depressing for the future.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> no matter how stupid and nonsensical those 'things' might be.    you deserve an award.


We all believe a thing or two that seems stupid and nonsensical to others. However, if I were to pose the question to you, _What do I believe?_, could you answer accurately?

----------


## The XL

......................

Oh, we're not posting racist memes anymore?  That's a shame.  F this thread then.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> ......................
> 
> Oh, we're not posting racist memes anymore?  That's a shame.  F this thread then.


Please keep going  :Tongue:

----------


## kk8

> No, usfan and some others also picked up on it. So far, @Coolwalker, @Calypso Jones, and @kk8 are the only ones that thought I was being serious, which ironically also goes to prove my point. They retaliate to Democratic claims that they are racists by calling Democrats/leftists the real racists. This thread was just confirmation bias in action for them.



What the hell are you talking about?  Who said I didn't understand what this thread was meant to do (it was still idiotic and meant to incite, glad you and your main squeeze Rina are enjoying yourself)?  I was responding to the fact that you said to Calypso "thanks for proving my point"   So....why did you say that?  And what did mean by it?  I really think this whole game you are playing is ridiculous.  You think you have somehow "trapped" people?  Why?  You actually think that I took you serious when you said "the entire right-wing party is racist?"  that's absurd that even for you I would take that as a serious statement.  As I said I was interested in why you responded to Calypso the way you did when what she said was completely accurate?  And the why should you care part...well I do believe that Calypso was making a point (perhaps better than you have with this stupid thread) that the left idolizes people who are racist, yet has the nerve to call conservatives racist as ever single opportunity.  

I have hardly even been on this site lately, because frankly I do not enjoy how you and Rina like to constantly gang up on people who disagree with you.  It's completely absurd and there really is zero intellectual conversation going on...just speculation and insults.  Frankly, I find it very unsatisfying.

----------


## kk8

> This thread is a perfect example of everyone seeing/reading what they want to read.  I posted a shitload of racial memes to grab attention and no one commented.  It was, at first, about "liberals" being racists in response, then it was about TRAT being a smug basterd.
> 
> People see what they want to see, ignore what they want to ignore and I'm afraid that is depressing for the future.






> I posted a shitload of racial memes to grab attention and no one commented.


Exactly...what would you like us to say?  At least your fan thinker is enjoying it.  I find it boring myself.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Why do I miss all the good threads?

----------


## The XL

> Why do I miss all the good threads?


Lol, you have a tendency to miss all the legendary threads.  Even that one you started like a month ago.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What the hell are you talking about?  Who said I didn't understand what this thread was meant to do (it was still idiotic and meant to incite, glad you and your main squeeze Rina are enjoying yourself)?  I was responding to the fact that you said to Calypso "thanks for proving my point"   So....why did you say that?  And what did mean by it?


I answered that already, multiple times. My point with this thread is that generalizations are bad, irrational, and make intelligent discussion impossible. She responded by making generalizations. 

And I've told you before that Rina is not my "main squeeze." I'm married, and not to her. She's a close friend, that's it. 




> I really think this whole game you are playing is ridiculous.  You think you have somehow "trapped" people?  Why?


I don't think I've "trapped" anyone, as I've said already. I made the sarcasm of the OP easily obvious.





> that *the left* idolizes people who are racist


See, now you are proving my point.




> I have hardly even been on this site lately, because frankly I do not enjoy how you and Rina like to constantly gang up on people who disagree with you.  It's completely absurd and there really is zero intellectual conversation going on...just speculation and insults.  Frankly, I find it very unsatisfying.


Uh-huh. You mean like how you slap nasty names on the posters you disagree with, insult them viciously, and tell kilgram to "shut up" when he offers a legitimate and well-mannered challenge to your points?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I answered that already, multiple times. My point with this thread is that generalizations are bad, irrational, and make intelligent discussion impossible. She responded by making generalizations. 
> 
> And I've told you before that Rina is not my "main squeeze." I'm married, and not to her. She's a close friend, that's it. 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've "trapped" anyone, as I've said already. I made the sarcasm of the OP easily obvious.
> 
> 
> ...


dude.   This is your mess.   Why would you start a topic such as this unless you loved argument and consternation.  You caused dissention which is what the left likes to do and then you pat yourself on the back cause you think you proved something.  What you proved is that you are a troublemaker.  And you enjoy it.   And you weren't even clever.  THAT is the funny part.  You think you pulled something on the rest of us when you were made from the first post.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://townhall.com/columnists/johnh...772/page/full/

NUMBER FIVE

----------


## Guest

He did this because when all of you conservatives consistently say "the left does____________" you're clumping in people who don't, so he used this as an obvious example of a myth that isn't true and bothers those on the right so they can see how it bothers him.

Do you all really, truly not see the posts that are made like that?  Or is it so ingrained the generalizations about the left that you don't notice when you do it?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> dude.   This is your mess.   Why would you start a topic such as this unless you loved argument and consternation.  You caused dissention which is what the left likes to do and then you pat yourself on the back cause you think you proved something.  What you proved is that you are a troublemaker.  And you enjoy it.   And you weren't even clever.  THAT is the funny part.  You think you pulled something on the rest of us when you were made from the first post.


And yet, every post in this thread you continue to make the very generalizations it talks about. You just can't help yourself, can you?

----------


## Calypso Jones

You have no clue what you are talking about. And YOU are the one that started it..LET US NOT forget that.

yet this is breathtaking.  You set up a strawman, you set a trap (you think) and then claim to catch what you call bigots for responding to your trap.   Meanwhile on the rest of the board you use strawman and red herring tactics on anyone who you believe does not adhere to YOUR thinking.    

you're a perfect example of what the media left and politicians are pulling all across the nation.  And you see nothing wrong with it.   do you.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You have no clue what you are talking about.   And YOU are the one that started it..LET US NOT forget that.


Actually, I didn't. You and @kk8, among others, started it with your constant generalizations. I merely responded in kind.

----------


## Guest

> yet this is breathtaking.  You set up a strawman, you set a trap (you think) and then claim to catch what you call bigots for responding to your trap.


No, no, no...he wasn't trying to catch "bigots", he was trying to show you generalizations and what they sound like.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-16-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

Back to the important bit, being arseholes.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-16-2013),The XL (02-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Back to the important bit, being arseholes.


Lol nice

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-16-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

Was just reading this...did people really mistake this for a thread where conservatives are truly being called racists?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Was just reading this...did people really mistake this for a thread where conservatives are truly being called racists?


Lol, they did.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Lol, they did.


Maybe they were high when they read this?

----------


## pollycy

> TRAT, is this a bait thread?


If this kind of thing appeals to you, you ought to read his pronouncements about how it's "common knowledge" that the Los Angeles Police Department is the most corrupt police department in the country.  _Brilliant...._  This fellow quite obviously could make a six-figure income writing this sort of thing if he marketed himself effectively.

----------


## Guest

> If this kind of thing appeals to you, you ought to read his pronouncements about how it's "common knowledge" that the Los Angeles Police Department is the most corrupt police department in the country.  _Brilliant...._  This fellow quite obviously could make a six-figure income writing this sort of thing if he marketed himself effectively.


He was totally wrong on that one.  We all know the NYPD is the worst.   :Big Grin:

----------

